
Women have less access to capital - Researchers explore pursuit of angel funding - donna
http://www.wtc-sf.org/news/23/
======
donna
Looks like the first paragraph sums up all the real findings... the rest is a
bunch of speculation, and statement of need for further research.

------
ivan
Women have less access to everything in this cruel world :(

